

Grokking Org-mode and putting it in charge - codeup
http://old.blog.sean.whitton.me/2011/04/grokking-org-mode-putting-it-in-charge.html

======
deadcyclo
I basically live my life inside org-mode and I love reading well written stuff
about how others use org-mode since I always find new ways of doing things,
and new stuff that can be done in org-mode.

The slogan of the good old board game othello comes to mind; A minute to
learn. A lifetime to master.

So far the most advanced thing I do is my org-mode-blog: I create a blog entry
directly in emacs, or from conkeror including the URL of the page I'm on. I
write it in org-mode. It gets git-ed to my server that has a submit hook that
publishes it directly to my blog through jekyll.

So thanks for the submission. I skimmed through it, but I will read it again
on the bus home this evening.

------
CJefferson
I keep seeing long articles about org-mode, but nothing very helpful to use
it.

It tried downloading it once and it didn't seem to come with any useful
documentation, and as a non-emacs users, couldn't really even make it "start",
never mind do anything useful.

As a non-emacs, non-lisp users, is this really worth trying to learn? And if
so, how can I get started with something small and useful?

~~~
alaithea
If you happen to be a Vim user, and in the mood to try a bleeding-edge
project, you might find this nascent Org-mode clone interesting:

<https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer>
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3342>

~~~
ecyrb
Or you could use the Viper and Vimpulse packages to enable Vi style emulation
in Emacs.

~~~
honeycrisp
Would I notice any differences? Does it still feel like vim?

~~~
spacemanaki
I tried this for a while and there were little things that drove me crazy. I
can't remember the exact issues I had, but I'm sure other long time Vimmers
would have some problems. I just found myself having to look up "why is this
command xyz not doing what I expect in Viper mode" all the time. YMMV

------
zacharypinter
This definitely rings true:

"...I tend to be rather cynical (wow! what a surprise!) about it all myself
because it’s wonderfully easy to read about this stuff and feel better about
yourself rather than actually do whatever it is you need to do."

------
gcv
This article is a bit long and waxes too philosophical for my tastes. But,
from the author's screenshots, he spent a lot of time customizing it to do
exactly what he needs — and that's great.

org-mode is awesome because it can be whatever you want it to be. I didn't
write a single line of Elisp to customize it (except for a few small
keybinding tweaks in my .emacs.d/init.el file). Even so, it serves perfectly
as my personal, simple task list. I also share org-mode files, through
Dropbox, with other people, and it works beautifully as a project
documentation system, a shared task list, and a bug tracker. It saves a lot of
time and trouble: no third-party paid services (other than Dropbox), almost no
learning curve, no maintenance, no user management overhead, no vendor lock-
in, and no proprietary file formats.

------
smackay
The great thing about org-mode being text based and easy to structure is that
you can put anything and everything into it. As I get older and more forgetful
I get better at recording all the details of projects so hopefully in a few
years I will have my project context-switching time down to zero.

------
shabble
<http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html> is definitely the best introduction I've
seen. I still don't use it as much as I'd like, but I'm slowly getting there.

